# name of a weapon...



## jmar76 (May 30, 2019)

To anyone who can help:

I just have a general question and I've searched the internet and can't find out what this is.  I saw the movie Hapkido (a.k.a. Lady Kung Fu) for the first time the other night, loved it.  Very entertaining.  But I've been trying to figure out what the name of the weapon is that Angela Mao was given by her instructor and then later used against the Black Bear school?  It looked like a metal rod of some kind but for the life of me I can't find out what it is.  Closest thing I've found to resembling it was something called an iron ruler.  Anyone know what this weapon was called?  Thanks in advance for your time and consideration.

Jonathan


----------



## Flying Crane (May 30, 2019)

Post a picture, or clip from the movie showing the weapon.  That would be helpful.


----------



## jmar76 (May 30, 2019)

Sorry, should've thought of that when I asked the question.  Here is a picture from the movie.  I tried uploading a short clip but it keeps saying the file is too large lol.  In the movie the teacher says to her:  "This you will recognize as the symbol of our school.  It will protect you."  And then later in the movie she uses it as a weapon against students from another school to defend herself.  And since the movie, which strangely has two titles, is called Hapkido, and she trained in Hapkido in this movie, and her instructor gave her this weapon, I assumed it was some sort of Hapkido weapon, but that may have just been a wrong assumption on my part.  Still, I have no idea what it is lol.  Thanks again for taking the time.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 31, 2019)

I’m guessing perhaps this is something that was simply made up for the movie.  It may not be a historical weapon.  From the picture, it just looks like a steel bar.  Does it have any kind of handle that might distinguish it?  The picture does not show that much.


----------



## jmar76 (May 31, 2019)

I understand, thank you very much.  No, from the looks of it in the scene where he hands it to her it's exactly the same on both ends, so you are probably right about it being made up for the movie.  I just watched that scene again now just to double check lol.  Thanks again very much for your time and have a great day.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (May 31, 2019)

Pretty sure you would just call that steel/metal bar/what ever object it resembles and if it was historical the people would have called it something similar in their language or a overarching term like club or something.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 31, 2019)

Yes, a steel bar does make for a good bludgeon, even an improvised blade simply from being flat, even if not deliberately sharpened.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 31, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> I’m guessing perhaps this is something that was simply made up for the movie.  It may not be a historical weapon.  From the picture, it just looks like a steel bar.  Does it have any kind of handle that might distinguish it?  The picture does not show that much.



That sounds like the most plausible explanation.  I am also not aware of that taught as a weapon.  But I have seen movies where unusual, or even highly improbable articles have been taught then used a weapons.   I have often wondered how many would be students have sought out such implausible weaponry and tried to make them work like in a movie.


----------

